# Milwaukee sawzall



## rusty (Jul 31, 2013)

My number one tool for removing cats recently needed a fix to remove some surface rust from the reciprocating plunger. The plunger got stuck in the guide and could not be back out using a screw driver to back up the armature from the fan blade because Milwaukee built in a slip clutch.

The slip clutch saves the motor from burning out should the operator encounter a jammed blade.

Short video demonstrating the slip clutch, you'll also notice that all the components and gears are made from steel, nice counter weight to eliminate vibration which would result in operator fatigue.

On the plunger end of the connecting rod the guide is equipped with good quality bearings,

IMHO this is a very well designed tool.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkDSPIOjQjw&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]


----------



## Gold (Jul 31, 2013)

Their was a time back in the day if you wanted quality you bought Milwaukee. I still have some Milwaukee tools that are 50 years old and run better than any of these new ones do out the box. You can even feel the quality when you hold the tool.


----------



## rusty (Jul 31, 2013)

Gold said:


> Their was a time back in the day if you wanted quality you bought Milwaukee. I still have some Milwaukee tools that are 50 years old and run better than any of these new ones do out the box. You can even feel the quality when you hold the tool.



This Milwaukee saw is only 1.5 years old, my compound miter saw from the same manufacture cut perfect 45 degree angles right out of the box my picture frame cuts are dead on.


----------



## Gold (Jul 31, 2013)

Good to see they are still producing quality!


----------



## stoneware (Jan 1, 2023)

Milwaukee M18 Fuel Hackzall needs a doctor.

Removing the gear to replace the broken drive pin is a PITA and the bearing still has to be removed to drive out whats left of the pin.

Read this carefully, the gear did not have to be removed, as you can see the manufacture has anticipated this pin failure and has conveniently provided a pair of extra holes.

Yea grind the old pin flat to the face of the gear then install the new pin in a vacant hole. Your back in business.

Three strikes your done, you'll have to remove the gear and bearing to clear the holes for another round.

In my next yard sale, all my Milwaukee junk will be on the bargain table.


----------

